# Houston Oilers



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I started on this thing probably a year ago. Never had time to work on it with a constant list of rods to build for others. Built on a MHX SJ842 ML Fast blank left at 7' Had Adam paint me a SK seat for it along with some SK winding checks in red. Great little inshore rod. Think I am going to post if for sale, even though my original intent was a build for me lol


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Very nice! Luv ya Blue - good ol days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks great!...


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Super cool rod. Great work


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet. Never forget! Maybe you can get Earl to sign it. I am pretty sure he would if you can find him, real nice guy.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a hell of an idea


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice build...


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Love this rod build, Jim. Well done.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice fishing rod. Man, I miss the Oilers. Good memories.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

That is one great looking rod. Keep up the great work.


I moved to Houston in September of 1978; Earl's 1st year. Man, those were good times. I still have a real Houston Oilers jersey tucked away in a storage box. I bought it at some sporting goods store in 1979 for the incredibly high price of $35!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome rod. Loved me som Oilers from back in the day \../ \../


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> That is one great looking rod. Keep up the great work.
> 
> I moved to Houston in September of 1978; Earl's 1st year. Man, those were good times. I still have a real Houston Oilers jersey tucked away in a storage box. I bought it at some sporting goods store in 1979 for the incredibly high price of $35!


Bet its worth a little more than $35 now. That's pretty cool


----------



## Kelley71 (Aug 12, 2018)

I luv it! Awesome idea! Bud should've gave us the name rights back after his death. The Texans just aren't the same if you grew up in the 70's and 80's.


----------

